# nice birds singing



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I heard some nice birds singing so went outside to do some shoots and see if they continue singing ... and they did !!! ... I love these little creatures !!! ... does someone recognize what specimens are they ?


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful, nice shootin too.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

How interesting! I feed crows as I walk my dog, so the crows follow me around the neighborhood and there is always a large flock waiting for me when I come home. However, I am sure that if I started shooting a slingshot, then they would all immediately fly away!

Impressive shooting, as usual!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello Charles, It seems that they were enjoying so much their "conversation" ... it also surprised me they keep too ! ... a nice background to try some instinctive shooting ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't know the birds but that is some nice shooting!

Jim


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

rockslinger said:


> I don't know the birds but that is some nice shooting!
> 
> Jim


Thank you GrandGrandDaddy !!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh man!!!!

You're a machine with that slingshot. Very great style and accuracy!!

What's the lenght in those bands?? Awesome 

....Ah! the birds ...LOVELY!!!!! (Also my companions on my slingshot target practice afternoons!!!)

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello Q: glad you liked the shooting, suddenly I heard the birds (they were just 2m above the camera) and rushed outside to shoot with their music, fortunately they did not flew away with the hits and stayed singing ... nice birds ! ha ha my wife says that when I shoot I look like a wild demon lol, the bands are 2.3cm fork 1.7cm pouch 30cm length for a +/-135cm draw ... I shoot POV, maybe a little aiming? I don't know well ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------

